# Taking certain comments with a grain of salt...



## lovestruckout (Jul 6, 2011)

Wifey has said some strange sh!t through out last three months of hell.

Last night, she told me that with her OM, she mentioned on numerous occasions that if I were to find out, "my husband would leave me". So of course it begged the question "so honey, I'm still here, does this surprise you"?

She had to think about it and then replied, we'll I didn't think I'd actually get caught, and with all the smoke and mirrors I was putting up, I guess I just said that w/o ever realizing I may face this reality.

Other comments that concern me:

- I got away with it before, so I thought I could get away with it again... BUSTED

- There was no need for it. . .it's not like the sex was anything special.

- You don't believe me (this was when all we had covered were naked pics on her phone, not that she had sex with two men).


- It needed to come to this for me to stop (meaning, she would have cheated on me for eternity).

What a WW I have.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

She would have cheated on you for eternity. She continued to have unprotected sex with two other men putting your health at risk for STD's and lied straight up to your face. She thought she would never get caught since she had done it before.

My friend how can you feel special being married to a woman like this? She thought that you would leave her if you found out but she continued anyway. What does that tell you? Why do you wish to remain married to somebody like this?


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

lovestruckout said:


> Last night, she told me that with her OM, she mentioned on numerous occasions that if I were to find out, "my husband would leave me". So of course it begged the question "so honey, I'm still here, does this surprise you"?


She gave you more respect than you gave yourself. Now she knows better. 

She had multiple affairs and the consequences she thought she may have to bear, if caught, did not materialized. So, if she did not have to bear any serious consequences, she'll do it again in the future.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

So tell us, why won't she cheat again? How do you know she isn't still cheating?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovestruckout (Jul 6, 2011)

This is the first/final time we're addressing this. I'm a different man and she knows it, but sadly it took me nuking her and exposure to friends/family for her to come out of the fog.

She isn't still cheating, trust me. She has a 5 foot leash on, and she knows how intuitive I am (keep in my, she never got anything by me, I just chose to ignore the previous situations, for some ridiculous reason). The camel's back broke though.


----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

lovestruckout,

I guess I'm missing something. It does not seem to me that your wife has expressed the necessary remorse for her actions. Am I wrong in assuming this?


----------



## lovestruckout (Jul 6, 2011)

RWB said:


> LSO,
> 
> Did I marry your wife's twin sister?
> 
> ...


It almost makes me want to laugh out loud - how ridiculous it all is. I look at our engagement pictures and since I've mustered up hulk (emotional) strength, instead of being sad, I chuckle at my wife's ability to lead a double life. So there she is on my shoulder's on the beach, smiling, when probably a week before that pic was taken she was fvcking her other boyfriend in my house. If anyone is married to a psychopath, I think it's highly possible it is me.

Yes - And if from her own mouth she said to her OM "if my husband finds out he'll leave me", how can I (guys like us) stay w/o our WW's thinking they have won a victory (yet again), deep down inside?


----------

